# I wish I had gotten the navigation.



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

Is there any way to get the factory navigation installed if my car did not come with it? If so, is it something that the dealer can order/install? Lastly, does anyone know how much $$$ it would run? 
TIA,
Andrew


----------



## AZEOS (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (familydub)*

Sticker on my nav system was $1,800


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (AZEOS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZEOS* »_Sticker on my nav system was $1,800

Did you purchase it at Chapman VW after you bought the car? We live pretty close to each other.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (familydub)*

I have had nav built in to two cars now, and am convinced I'd rather have one I can stick to the windshield for 1/3 the cost. I have a Garmin Quest II that does just as good a job as my built in navigation did although had a smaller screen. I plan to get the Garmin Nuvi 660 for this car with bluetooth built in and road condition warning built in for less than $700.


----------



## AZEOS (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (familydub)*

Mine was factory. I probably didn't make that clear. I figure after-market should much cheaper. I did get mine at Chapman. Did you? When did you get it?


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

but you won't feel safe leaving the top down and walk away even just for a second if you have a Garmin stick to your windshield.


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (AZEOS)*

I'd do the aftermarket, but everythng says I'd loose the SAT Radio. I know the portable un its work well, but I don't want anything stuck on my windsheild either. This sucks. BTW, I did get mine up there in Tucson in Jan.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (wkc)*

Well mine fits in my pocket and comes off the mount easily;-)


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (familydub)*

I'm wondering about this as well. I purposely opted not to get the VW nav because it wasn't touch screen, which I still don't understand. I firmly believe that at some point in the very near future VW will have a touch screen Nav and then I'll want it. Anyone have any ideas about how likely it will be to be able to install, say a 2008 Nav unit in a 2007 car? 
Alex


----------



## NashvilleAudi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_...I plan to get the Garmin Nuvi 660 for this car with bluetooth built in and road condition warning built in for less than $700.

I have the 660, which for the most part I like. (Costco runs some great deals on this unit, and other GPS systems, and they are fully refundable/returnable, if you decide you don't like them!) However, one problem that I'm experiencing that I've read others have also run into is the windshield mount spontaneously releasing and the unit dropping off the windshield. 

Don't know if this is something fixable, but FYI. 
The bluetooth isn't bad, but some folks on the other end complain about the connection. I have a Verizon E815, which works, but doesn't/can't transfer the address book info. And not sure how got it would be if the top were down. I'd probably think about a noise-cancelling headset, even if it isn't as cool. Some of them are pretty amazing.


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (familydub)*

I did not think that you could install a factory Navi unless it had come with the car originally.
I have had built in Navi's in my Acuras for over 9 years and love them. They have done an excellant job with that Technology.I ordered my EOS with it. I hope I wont be disappointed by the WV system. I know I will miss the touch screen.
I don't like things cluttering up the windshield/dash so even though the portable ones are much more practical/economic I opted for the factury for the convienience and clean look.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (NashvilleAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NashvilleAudi* »_I have the 660, which for the most part I like. (Costco runs some great deals on this unit, and other GPS systems, and they are fully refundable/returnable, if you decide you don't like them!) However, one problem that I'm experiencing that I've read others have also run into is the windshield mount spontaneously releasing and the unit dropping off the windshield. 

Don't know if this is something fixable, but FYI. 
The bluetooth isn't bad, but some folks on the other end complain about the connection. I have a Verizon E815, which works, but doesn't/can't transfer the address book info. And not sure how got it would be if the top were down. I'd probably think about a noise-cancelling headset, even if it isn't as cool. Some of them are pretty amazing.
















I also have a Nuvi 660. I chose it over the built-in Nav system for a number of reasons: cost - the Nuvi was only 60-70% less than the built-in; the VW system is old technology and does not offer bluetooth or a touch screen. Updates for the nuvi are $75 vs. two hundred or so from VW. The CD changer with the nav unit does not play MP3s. I can take the Garmin in any car I drive or am a passenger in. I can add points of interest and other things to the Garmin. I can easily update my Garmin off the web. The only thing the VW system has going for it is that it looks prettier (but not enough to justify geting one).
As for the mount - get the portable beanbag mount (010-10306-00) and the automotive mount (010-10823-02) and ditch the windshield mount. I have had no problem with the unit sliding on the dash and use it in all my vehicles. It also makes it easier to remove and store away, plus, you don't have the cable draped in your view.
As for bluetooth, it works great with my motorola Razr3 (T-Mobile) and will copy the phonebook. I do not use the FM transmiter ( a weak spot with the Nuvi due to its limited power and channels) and instead use the aux jack in the Eos and a cassette adapter in the Passat and MPV.


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (owr084)*

Andrew-
I'm not sure about ability to add a VW navigation system to your EOS, but one other option might be to install a thrid-party afermarket stereo that includes navigation capabilities. This would preserve the "single-unit" look, and give you the GPS capability and built in look. Someone posted shots of this a few weeks ago, and I believe there are a few double-DIN size models for about ~$1k
FWIW, I love the built in Navi on my Accord, but opted against it in the EOS for the reasons that others listed above. I'm using a Nuvi 460 when needed, not really using Bluetooth, but basically addicted to having satellites and a friendly voice to guide me home when needed. 
(Also- I can use the Audio Output feed to play MP3s over the car's stereo
Good luck with the install/reinstall purchasing process. 
-David


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (NashvilleAudi)*

I've had this issue in the past. You have to ensure the windshield and the suction cup are completely clean. Even if the windshield looks clean, apply some glass cleaner anyway, and you'll notice it will stick without falling.


----------



## Eosiphat (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm used to using my portable Mio C710 - touch screen, bluetooth, MP3 and speed cameras - however, my Eos came with the DVD SatNav and I'm now convinced that VW have got it about right except for the bluetooth bit, (but you can Parrot that part). 
I'm glad it has dedicated multifunction buttons and not a touch screen - although slightly slower, you don't get smeary finger marks which obscure the screen especially in an open car with the sun shining in, and the buttons are really pretty easy to use with practice.
Having a big overall plan view of the route and just the salient instructions right in front of you is very good ergonomically, and the added bonus is that the spoken instructions are way more clear through the sound system, particularly with the roof down compared with a 1 inch speaker in a portable GPS. And I can play my MP3s on my USB stick.


----------



## huckieca (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (Eosiphat)*

The factory VW Nav system is really pretty bad as far as usability, response time, and features when compared to what's offered by most of the Japanese car companies. That being said, it integrates nicely into the car, and I got one. I had considered the Pioneer AVC1, which there are some threads on in the forum, but I've read that it's loud (fan noise). Still, it has some nifty features. Also you could consider the Alpine Blackbird, which can be used in a protable mode or can be used in a dock. If you got a car without a Nav, I'd probably say go aftermarket, it will cost less and it will give you a better system.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (jmg3637)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmg3637* »_
I don't like things cluttering up the windshield/dash so even though the portable ones are much more practical/economic I opted for the factory for the convenience and clean look.

I don't like clutter on the windshield or the marks left behind either. I didn't get the nav because I already had a portable which is great when on vacation in a rental car. I modified my gps unit to make the 12volt plug also the mount. It looks pretty clean/convenient when in use and when not in use the interior is back to stock.


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (solarflare)*

Please fill me in on how you did that.^^^^
That is the kind of solution I'm looking for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_As for the mount - get the portable beanbag mount (010-10306-00) and the automotive mount (010-10823-02) and ditch the windshield mount.

I agree 100% with Richard. Get the small oval automotive mount that sticks directly onto the dashboard, and clip the GPSR into that. The small oval sticky mounts come with two different types of adhesive - one that is 'permanent' and one that is 'temporary'. The temporary one is more of a grey colour than a black colour and is a bit thicker than the permanent one. Truth is, the so-called 'temporary' adhesive pad works far better than the permanent one on VW dashboards, because VW dashboards are slightly pebbled.
For best results when attaching the mount, apply the adhesive sticker to the base of the mount, then peel the paper off the other side, heat the sticky part with a hair dryer, then firmly press it onto the dash of the car. It will then stick like **** on a blanket.
I beta-test GPSRs for Garmin on my motorcycle in Europe - have done this as a hobby for years. I think I have about half a dozen different ones now - 2650, 2720, 2820, 496, 7500, and now a new Zumo 550 that just arrived a few days ago. 
Here are a couple of suggestions for you to consider when buying an aftermarket (e.g. Garmin) GPSR:
*1)* Mount the thing on the dash, not down by the shift lever. You want to keep your head up, in other words, you want to be able to look at it without taking your eyes off the road.
*2)* Consider your age (in other words, visual acuity) before you go shopping. If you are 21 years old, fine, buy one that has a screen on it the size of a postage stamp. But, if you are at or over 40 years of age, then you know that your eyes don't change focal distance from infinity to 60 cm as fast as they used to... so, buy a unit that has a large screen, otherwise, you will be quite unhappy with the tiny display on the really small units.
*3) *Buy benefits, not features. By this I mean don't buy some super-complex unit that slices, dices, balances your chequebook and connects to your coffeemaker by Bluetooth when all you really want is something that will tell you how to get from A to B quickly. A big screen and a small overall size is a lot more valuable than phone connectivity, MP3 playing, and stuff like that.
Michael




_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:32 AM 4-27-2007_


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (huckieca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huckieca* »_The factory VW Nav system is really pretty bad as far as usability, response time, and features when compared to what's offered by most of the Japanese car companies. That being said, it integrates nicely into the car, and I got one. I had considered the Pioneer AVC1, which there are some threads on in the forum, but I've read that it's loud (fan noise). Still, it has some nifty features. Also you could consider the Alpine Blackbird, which can be used in a protable mode or can be used in a dock. If you got a car without a Nav, I'd probably say go aftermarket, it will cost less and it will give you a better system.

I agree with huckieca. I had a Magellan RoadMate in my Civic and it was a LOT better than the one in my Eos. I miss the touch screen, I miss that I can't enter a zip code, I miss the way the map looked (more 3-D). I am waiting for the new stereo/nav' coming out for VW's that will incorporate a sim-card and touch screen. That will be worth ripping out my old nav' and replacing it with a factory one (retaining all of the features such as steering wheel mounted control).
On the up-side, I do like how the system works with the MFD. I find it much better having the directions/instructions on the MFD and just the map / path on the nav' screen.
I truly hope the replacement nav' system coming out will be everything and more!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_
I agree with huckieca. I had a Magellan RoadMate in my Civic and it was a LOT better than the one in my Eos. I miss the touch screen, I miss that I can't enter a zip code, I miss the way the map looked (more 3-D). I am waiting for the new stereo/nav' coming out for VW's that will incorporate a sim-card and touch screen. That will be worth ripping out my old nav' and replacing it with a factory one (retaining all of the features such as steering wheel mounted control).
On the up-side, I do like how the system works with the MFD. I find it much better having the directions/instructions on the MFD and just the map / path on the nav' screen.
I truly hope the replacement nav' system coming out will be everything and more!

Brian,
I agree as well, the nav could be much better. I hardly ever use navigation and I got it just because the display looked a lot nicer and more upscale than the regular radios. I do not like to have aftermarket things sticking all over my dash.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_I agree as well, the nav could be much better. I hardly ever use navigation and I got it just because the display looked a lot nicer and more upscale than the regular radios. I do not like to have aftermarket things sticking all over my dash.

_"What he said"._








If I don't need navigation, I take the Garmin off the dash of my Phaeton, and impress all my passengers with the snazzy looking OEM VW navigation system that comes standard on the Phaeton. If I do need navigation, I haul out the Garmin, plop it on the dash, and use it.
I can't fault VW for this - the developmental cycles for OEM nav are far longer than for aftermarket nav. Garmin can bring a totally new product to market in 4 months. The OEMs - all of them - need about 2 years to develop a new nav product, integrate it with the vehicle, etc. Such is life.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Actually I don't buy this at all.. There's no excuse for dedicated NAV, Radio etc.. The whole damn thing should be replaced by a touch screen PC running Linux. Then you can load NAV, Music etc incto it with no problem. The whole car could simply be another USB device, along with the external audio system, Nav reciever, cell phone etc


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Actually I don't buy this at all.. There's no excuse for dedicated NAV, Radio etc.. The whole damn thing should be replaced by a touch screen PC running Linux. Then you can load NAV, Music etc incto it with no problem. The whole car could simply be another USB device, along with the external audio system, Nav reciever, cell phone etc


And make it a standard form factor case with a CAN-BUS to interface with the car's network and you have a winner!!!!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*

Hell, with a ROSS-TECH cable the whole CAN-BUS connects to the PC using USB...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_And make it a standard form factor case with a CAN-BUS to interface with the car's network and you have a winner!!!!

Yeah, a winner for the tort lawyers, as soon as some bored teenager decides to write a virus that activates the brakes whenever the car reaches 60 MPH, or lowers the roof whenever the rainsensor detects heavy rain, etc.
Quite seriously, I think that a lot of the reason why car manufacturers - all car manufacturers, not just VW - play their cards so close to their chest is fear of users getting into the electronics of the vehicle and increasing risk. If you think about it for a moment, a car is a pretty risky thing - it's not like a home PC, where the worst that can happen is a BSOD. You could sure get the 'D' part, but it would be real, not something you see on your screen.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael
I'm not proposing for one second that the PC should be able to take active control of any of the cars control systems. Hell I used to get nervous back in the old days when you could visit the flight deck on a trans-atlantic flight and all I saw was glass and software rather than good old fashioned real gauges...
Also I worked with some of the people involved in the review of the s/w on the Airbus that was flown "Too low, too slow, too late''
However hacking a system that has control of navigation and audio probably doesn't have that much danger associated with (unless you count getting lost or sudently finding that your listening to Snoop Dog rather than Mozart as dangerous). 
BTW I'll put dollars to donuts that the Nav system is already running some cut down linux kernel....












_Modified by mark_d_drake at 6:22 PM 4-27-2007_


----------



## jaminphoto (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (owr084)*

I also prefer portable GPS over the installed in the car one.
Mainly because I can take it with me when I'm travelling and renting a car. And when on the road I can bring the GPS back to the hotel room to plan for the next day.
and here's another alternative to mount the GPS from kudausa.com

















--ricardo


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: I wish I had gotten the navigation. (jaminphoto)*

just got the garmin street pliot 330.... retial $350 at bestbuy...im in medical sales so im always all over the place and this helps ALOT!!! great unit very easy to use and way better than the tom tom...anyways...my post is to say the eos being a sports car has a very angled windshield and is tuff to reach the controls without really leaning forward to change the navi controls......only gripe but i love it


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_The whole damn thing should be replaced by a touch screen PC running Linux.

Been there, done that... it wasn't pretty.








I installed a Carputer into my 2002 Chevy Trailblazer. It had a reverse camera, lots of music, gps, tapped into the car for access to speed and engine statistics, and a bunch of other things that sounded cool at the time. All accessible via a 7" touch screen (wide format). 
It was the worst thing I have ever done to a vehicle.








I agree that it would be very cool if it was a factory installed feature, however, I really wouldn't suggest trying to add one after-market. Carputer mods just cause far too many problems to offset any benefit.
I understand that a certain PC-based software company <cough> has created a "windows mobile" version for the car. I also understand that they are working with a fairly large car company to get them installed. We will see. Maybe I should send them some detailed information on what they are going to experience as issues. LOL
Ah well, maybe in the future...but carputers today... well they just suck.







(IMHO)


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (EOSmage)*

Agreed, if you're trying to tie something in aftermarket to a car that was not designed for it in the first place.. 
That said, if it was designed for it in the first place it would be a whole 
different story.. Eg MFD, Audio sytem, Nav System passive data feeds via USB with an open specification for (reading) data from the car this would be the way forward


----------



## huckieca (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I can't fault VW for this - the developmental cycles for OEM nav are far longer than for aftermarket nav. Garmin can bring a totally new product to market in 4 months. The OEMs - all of them - need about 2 years to develop a new nav product, integrate it with the vehicle, etc. Such is life.
Michael

Actually, I can fault VW for this. The Japanese companies turn around their Nav systems pretty quicly and spend quite a bit of time, effort, and money on them. They also believe in usability, human factors, and custimization for their target US markets, which are all things the German car companies (including VW) are really lacking. The know-how to create good Nav systems has been out there for nearly 10 years now, and yet the basics such as readable font sizes and contrast ratios are still lacking in the VW system. Guidelines for these things are available for free on the web, I know, I wrote them. ;-)
My point is, if they really wanted to make a good Nav system for the US market, they could, but I don't see it happening any time soon. So until then, I mute the ultra annoying audio, and learn to compensate for a less than optimal system. Fortunately, for what it's worth, human are actally pretty good at that.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (huckieca)*

Being an early adopter, I would not want to spend premium $$ on a system that is already out of date by the time it hits the market and can not be easily upgraded.
By contrast, almost every review I have seen on the Garmin nuvi 360 says it is a first rate product. It has touch screen, an updatable POI database, can play MP3s and to boot, it even has handsfree Bluetooth capability. And the card slot that several people have wanted on their dash?? It's in there. Will recognize flash cards up to 4GB and may soon accept 8GB with a firmware upgrade, which will likely be available from the web. This sure beats having to make a service appointment!
I agree it would be nice to have this integrated into the dash and via the wheel buttons, but at what additional cost and at what sacrafice in features? The street price on a Garmin 360 is about 1/3 the price of the VW system. The economics just don't make sense. 
To me, its just snake oil, but I guess if people keep buying it, the car manufacturers will keep offering them. I'd much rather see the scenario Mark is suggesting, but let's face it, if I could make a 200% markup on a dedicated piece of electronics that you must buy from me when purchasing a parent product, why would I have an incentive to change?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_To me, its just snake oil, but I guess if people keep buying it, the car manufacturers will keep offering them... let's face it, if I could make a 200% markup on a dedicated piece of electronics that you must buy from me when purchasing a parent product, why would I have an incentive to change?

Mmmmm - well, there are different ways of viewing the question. I've seen both sides, because I have dedicated navigation in my VW (it is basic equipment on the car), and I also own about half a dozen Garmin GPSRs, because I beta-test GPSRs for Garmin.
In favour of the integrated (OEM) installation
- Looks cleaner, no cables, displays are in the right places (note: 2 displays!)
- no worries about theft of the system.
- Audio integration (auto-muting of entertainment for navigation directions) is nice.
- Typically easier to learn to use than aftermarket (uses similar procedures to what the driver already is familiar with from radio operation).
- Can be rolled into the purchase price of the car (financed).
- If the car is leased, you only pay about 45% of the list price of the option.
In favour of aftermarket GPSRs
- always a couple of years ahead of the game vis-a-vis technology.
- less expensive for the hardware.
- significantly less expensive for the annual cartographic update.
- Typically offers more user customization choices.
Aftermarket GPSRs have historically demanded a bit of technical competence from the user - certainly more technical competence than OEM GPSRs - although that gap has started to really narrow over the past year or so.
Thus, the decision can go one way or the other, based on the individual likes and dislikes of the vehicle owner. It's a bit difficult to break out the exact price of an OEM navigation system, because you usually get an upgraded radio, CD, and audio system when you order OEM GPS installation. Plus, as noted earlier, if you lease the car, you really don't pay full price for the OEM navigation (or any other option, for that matter) - you only pay the depreciation on the option.
For highway (intercity) travel, the OEM nav is almost always more than good enough. For drivers who expect to use the nav system primarily in urban areas for travel within a big urban area (e.g. salespeople, delivery people, etc.), then the additional performance of an aftermarket system and the much lower cartographic upgrade costs make an aftermarket system the obvious choice. Just don't forget to put it out of sight every time you get out of your car.
Michael


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
In favour of the integrated (OEM) installation
- Looks cleaner, no cables, displays are in the right places (note: 2 displays!)
- no worries about theft of the system.
- Audio integration (auto-muting of entertainment for navigation directions) is nice.
- Can be rolled into the purchase price of the car (financed).


All valid points, and if these are at the top of your list, then an integrated system may be the best choice, however

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
- Typically easier to learn to use than aftermarket (uses similar procedures to what the driver already is familiar with from radio operation).


--For single car use maybe, but the aftermarket is also portable, so if it is this versus learning 2 integrated systems for 2 different cars, the integrated systems would likely lose out on the learning curve.

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
- If the car is leased, you only pay about 45% of the list price of the option.


Of course this may not be true in all cases but many of the aftermarket systems still have lower street prices than the VW system by several hundred dollars, and the consumer has a choice of what features they would like to pay for.

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
In favour of aftermarket GPSRs
- always a couple of years ahead of the game vis-a-vis technology.
- less expensive for the hardware.
- significantly less expensive for the annual cartographic update.
- Typically offers more user customization choices.


- And to this I would add that you can take it with you on vacation for use in a rental car, which is one of the occasaions it would be most beneficial.
- You can also link directly to your computer to add custom points of interest from your address book and plan routes while at your desk, rather than having to use an awkward UI in the car.
- The technology aging process is not tied to a much larger investment and if I want new features, I can go out and buy them without having to get a new car.
Not that I would want to see MS in every car, but I really don't see any reason for auto manufacturers to pursue this technology. They just can't keep up with the rate of change and I think their continued efforts are taking away from better development, standardization and adoption of aftermarket integration.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_
For single car use maybe, but the aftermarket is also portable, so if it is this versus learning 2 integrated systems for 2 different cars, the integrated systems would likely lose out on the learning curve.
- You can also link directly to your computer to add custom points of interest from your address book and plan routes while at your desk, rather than having to use an awkward UI in the car.
- The technology aging process is not tied to a much larger investment and if I want new features, I can go out and buy them without having to get a new car.




jgermuga said:


> All of which would be addressed by a common open infrastructure / hardware platform (linux pc) which consumers or manufactrures can customize by allowing s/w upgrades either from the OEM or 3rd parties.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Actually I don't buy this at all.. There's no excuse for dedicated NAV, Radio etc.. The whole damn thing should be replaced by a touch screen PC running Linux. Then you can load NAV, Music etc incto it with no problem. The whole car could simply be another USB device, along with the external audio system, Nav reciever, cell phone etc

Plus, you could get a VAG-COM and do everything else you wanted using that same touchscreen (my dream when talking about looking for an inexpensive touchscreen to use with the VAG-COM)
Now that flash storage is getting so cheap, you wouldn't even *have* to have a moving hard drive (not even a laptop model)
If only the Nokia 770 or the newer Nokia 800 device were fully active USB hosts that could power devices themselves, and if they had a full docking interface.
People have been making micro motherboard setups with Linux into cool 'carputers' since back when playing MP3s on your stereo with a scrolling LCD was _gee-whiz_ technology. But I'd rather have a nice headunit etc on mine (I can't fabricate the whole thing from micro PC parts and have it look OEM)
Of course, this could be made simple by a standard DIN or Double DIN size technology dock, which could be tied in to get power and information from the car, and to send signals and instructions back out to the car.
Really a nice headunit is in a large part a well fitting frame and mounting solution, and this is made easier already by standard size DIN/Double-DIN stereo holes.
And most of the supporting computer components would have somewhat standardized I/O methods also (such as USB, serial, RJ45, 802.11b/g etc)
William


_Modified by kghia at 10:42 AM 5-1-2007_


----------



## The Fig (Mar 23, 2007)

*Smartphone alternative*

Ok, how about this as an alternative:









It's a Windows Mobile PDA with built in GPS. Full review here:
http://www.msmobilenews.com/wi....html
Also know as HTC P3600 (or HTC Trinity). I got mine yesterday and tested the SatNav today. Works really well or you can install the Tomtom software if you prefer that.
In summary it's a Phone/PDA/Portable SatNav/MP3 & Movie Player/Camera etc etc.
If you are going to buy a portable GPS you may as well get everything in one small package.
Jason


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

So what's the latest on the VW/GoogleEarth cooperation that was reported about 8/9 months ago?
John


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

I think that is still very much in the exploratory - developmental stages. I would require a high-speed phone connection (data packet connection), and that kind of integration will require a bit of work to be done.
Michael


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

While VW and Google are working on that, maybe someone at VW could get on the internet and Google "TOUCHSCREEN".








Alex


----------

